
VC Seed Funding is Dead, Long Live VC Seed Funding - wheels
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/10/18/vc-seed-funding-is-dead-long-live-vc-seed-funding/
======
swombat
Another excellent article from this blog. I've now added this blog to my RSS
feed. Every article I've found in there has been a must-read (I'm about 5
articles into it now).

------
grellas
Consistently excellent posts from a serial-entrepreneur-turned-VC who gives
sound practical advice for early-stage companies weighing a broad variety of
company strategies and funding options (not just VC). Highly informative for
founders.

